# Natural Bodybuilding Basics



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2012)

*Natural Bodybuilding Basics* 

*What is Natural Bodybuilding?*

Natural bodybuilding is all about achieving your body’s maximum potential without using steroids or other growth enhancing drugs. There are many factors that influence the muscular development of an individual: genetics, proper training, and nutrition to name but a few. However, if we ignore genetics, which we can’t control yet, then natural bodybuilding comes down to how far the mind can push the body.

*Natural vs. Assisted*

Many people may think why struggle to build muscle naturally when they can just take steroids and do it in half the time. Anabolic steroids have an incredible effect on the body promoting muscular development. The greatest argument you can make for using steroids for bodybuilding is the increased speed of muscular development, but many lifters simply do not have the expertise nor the inclination to supplement with these hormones.

*Natural Bodybuilding Tips*

Since we are not using steroids, then we need to do everything we can to maximize our growth naturally. Here is a list of some things you can do to really force your body to grow during the natural bodybuilding process:

• Don’t Overtrain

Overtraining is one of the biggest mistakes made by bodybuilders. It is done mostly by beginners, and can lead to injury or exhaustion. Also, you may actually see your muscles get smaller. Remember, the only time your muscles grow is when they are _recuperating_, not when you are working them out.

• Form vs. Weight

The purpose of performing an exercise is to work a specific muscle or group of muscles. For instance, when you do a barbell bicep curl you want to work your bicep muscles. So by putting on too much weight you start cheating and using your back instead of your biceps. If you use less weight and practice proper form (no rocking or swinging the weight up), you will be working your biceps much more. Therefore, always strive to perform the exercise in good form. By doing this your muscles will grow faster, and you will be able to lift that heavy weight with ease. It’s all about patience and ignoring your ego.

• Exercise Variation

One of the main properties of muscles is their unique ability to adapt. Therefore, if you are currently going to the gym and performing the same exercises for the same amount of sets and repetitions with the same weights, then your body is going to adapt and stop growing and getting stronger. To remedy this you need to add variety to your training, by substituting exercises and changing the amount of sets and repetitions you perform. This will not only shock your muscles and work all the fibers, but it will make your workout more enjoyable. One of the worst things you can do is become bored with your routine. This will kill your intensity and hurt your growth. So the next time you go to the gym, try dumbbell bent over rows instead of barbell rows, or try cable machine skull crushers instead of ez-bar skull crushers. Also, another great thing to do is change gyms if you find yourself becoming bored when working out. Sometimes going to another gym can really get you fired up.

• Sleep

Although we don’t think about it in this way, the body is a machine. You input stuff called food, and output stuff like work, walking, thinking, and yes working out. When you start bodybuilding the energy to lift the weights, recuperate and grow the muscles, and to digest the increased caloric intake is a huge demand on your body. Without enough rest you will limit your ability to gain muscle, decrease your immune system, and feel lethargic all the time. Many people workout and wonder why they are more tired then ever. The answer is, not enough rest. So try and get at least 6 – 8 hours per night. I really think 8 is optimal.

• Protein

Protein, protein, protein. Everyone says when you workout you must intake more protein. This is true as protein is the building block of muscle. Your body needs it to repair and grow your muscles. Working out and not eating your protein, is like studying for a test and not taking it. Water intake is also vital for protein absorption and muscle growth. Protein will retain 9 parts of water to form tissues, and build muscle. So if you are going to increase your protein intake, you had better make sure that you also increase your water intake so that all of that extra protein will be properly digested and absorbed in order to build muscle.

• Warming Up

How many times do I see people walk right into the gym, without any warming up and begin working out. I implore people to spend 10 minutes on a treadmill, or 5 minutes stretching, or to at least do a few warm up sets for each body part you will work. By doing this you reduce the risk of injuries (like tears and pulls) and actually help your muscles achieve peak performance. Warming up not only loosens the body, it cleans toxins from the muscles before the workout, so there is less for the body to clean during the workout.

• Workout Clothing

Wearing sweat paints and a long sleeved t-shirt is a great way to reduce injuries to muscle and joints. By keeping your body slightly warm, you will reduce injury risks. This will also help blood circulation. Lastly, there are benefits if you are trying to lose weight, as you will sweat more, burning even more calories. 

• Visualization

The greatest bodybuilder of all time: Arnold Schwarzenegger said that when he works out he visualizes his muscles working and growing. Visualization is the key to his success. So next time you're at the gym, don’t think about work or television or how much it hurts, just think about your muscles getting huge. Think about the blood rushing too them. Think about them growing. 

Check out our *Arnold thread* to learn more about Arnold.

*IronMagLabs* produces many great products which fit perfectly into a natural trainer's supplement program:


*Complete Protein Rx*
*Whey Protein Isolate*
*Flex Rx*
*LeanFuel Extreme*
*Nitro4*
*Ultra Male Rx*


----------



## Tuco (Feb 8, 2012)

Curt James said:


> *Natural Bodybuilding Basics*
> 
> *What is Natural Bodybuilding?*
> 
> ...



Curt, in your opinion, would you consider the use of legal prohormones, "natural"? Would you consider them in the same category as test boosters, creatine, etc.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Curt, in your opinion, would you consider the use of legal prohormones, "natural"? Would you consider them in the same category as test boosters, creatine, etc.



Where it counts or for competition it's dependent on each organization to state what meets their definition of within bounds.

Personally, I've joked more than once that "natural" is sitting on the couch with a bag of chips and a beer. Anyone lifting barbells or working out using machines is in a world of the unnatural.

Running on a beach or lifting fallen trees and boulders is "natural". Anything else is a planned endeavour using artificial means to build muscle. 

What's your opinion? Definitely an interesting topic, PITBULL.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 8, 2012)

I would have to say substances that are used to increase competitive, athletic, or physical performance should not be automatically called "unnatural" since everything people consume from whole foods, to supplements, to synthetic hormones, increase performance to different degrees.

I would say unnatural would be the intake of any synthetic hormones your body is not naturally producing, this includes cortisone shots, testosterone, pro hormones etc. 

Consuming certain foods and supplements that boost your natural production of muscle building hormones would still be considered natural.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

^^^^ Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone else have input?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 8, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> (snip) *would you consider the use of legal prohormones, "natural"? Would you consider them in the same category as test boosters, creatine, etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely open to a number of interpretations, imo.


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2012)

Legal otc steroids are steroids. legality does not change the fact that you introduced an exogenous hormone into your body. Thats like thinking you dont have a drug problem because your doc wrote the script for you.


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Curt, in your opinion, would you consider the use of legal prohormones, "natural"?


Not a chance.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 8, 2012)

What about TRT? No longer natural? 
If you were on TRT and didn't take any extra gear wouldn't you still train like a natural? So you would post in here? 
Would the naturals in here not accept you?


----------



## GFR (Feb 8, 2012)

TRT is not natty


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 9, 2012)

Natural:
Development of the physique without changing your bodies hormone levels, nor introducing foreign substances that aim to 'enhance' the bodies functioning.

Natural:
Development of the physique without changing your bodies hormone levels

Obviously the first definition would include things like Creatine, the second would not.


----------



## dsc123 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great post curt James, will be very helpful for beginners...sticky!?


----------



## Curt James (Feb 9, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Anyone else have input?



Was Googling "natural versus enhanced bodybuilding" and found this YouTube where the guy (never heard of him) talked about the subject as well as discussed "What is cheating?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jL3qZeY_mNM


----------



## Filessika (Feb 13, 2012)

this is a good post,it can help me.


----------



## bjg (Feb 13, 2012)

i would say natural is using supplements that could  be found in natural food.
for example protein supplements are natural since protein can be found in natural unprocessed food. Creatine too is ok since you can find it in food. vitamines ok too. all you are doing is supplementing with substances so you avoid eating too much food and the fat coming with it or because it is not always practical to eat the exact amount of protein etc,,, by natural food ..so supplements make it easier for you.it is not directly intended to grow muscle it is part of a diet that helps you build muscle.
However testosterone, hgh are produced by the body and are not found in natural food, it is not part of a diet it is not intended to supplement your diet, it is directly intended to grow muscle.


----------



## Nivek (Feb 17, 2012)

right.


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 22, 2012)

worth to read


----------



## ripsid (Feb 27, 2012)

good info.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 4, 2012)

great tips


----------



## pebble (Apr 4, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Anyone else have input?



Defined by the organization you participate it.  

Everything else is natural. Stardust and chemical reactions.


----------



## betramp (Apr 13, 2012)

The key to successfully  following a healthy bodybuilding nutrition program is planning ahead.  When you cook your food always prepare for several meals. It doesn’t  take any more time to cook larger quantities of food then it does to  cook smaller amounts of food for just one meal.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 22, 2012)

very informative and detailed article thanks for sharing it


----------

